

Ask NH: Ruby/Rails or Python, 2013 - playing_colours

I am a Scala developer without JEE experience. I would like to add a script language to my skillset and increase my employability. I started to look at Ruby&#x2F;Rails to use as a backend API for Angular app, but after yesterday&#x27;s lagn popularity pool I started to doubt if Ruby is a good investment in 2013.
Can you please advise on Python (Django, Flask etc.) and Ruby&#x2F;RoR ?<p>* Jobs prospects (particularly, in Europe)<p>* Adoption and perspectives<p>* Usefulness a for backend guy, wanting to grow in web dev and increase employability.<p>P.S. I see the similar question was asked 3 years ago https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1830063 and interested in current situation.
======
ragatskynet
This questions turns up about every months - Ruby vs. Python. Well, my advice
is that you should use which you like better. Ruby on Rails had some critical
security problems but that can happen any time for new Django releases as well
(let's be honest). The community is great behind both language so you can find
plenty of information on the Internet regarding them. I think there are also
many jobs on both as well but well, this varies from country to country - in
Hungary there are not so many Rails jobs - but there are not so many
Django/Flask places as well.

Note: Scala is my love-language, why should you switch? Did you try the Play
framework?

~~~
playing_colours
Yeah, I love Scala and have positive experience with Play framework. I am just
worried a bit in job security, you know, Scala still is not popular. So I
decided to double in something more popular but at the same time what I don't
mind to work.

~~~
ragatskynet
I totally understand you but well, hope that it will get popular! :-)

------
workhere-io
"Europe" is not a thing; Ruby/Python adoption varies a lot from country to
country. Your main concern seems to be employability, so my advice is to check
job listings for your country - that should give you an idea of adoption.

In terms of what you can actually do with the language, the differences
between Ruby and Python are minimal. They are similar in many ways. If you're
looking for a job, chances are you'll be working with one of the popular
frameworks (Django or Rails), so try both of them out and see which one you
prefer.

------
hkarthik
> I would like to add a script language to my skillset and increase my
> employability.

Adding a scripting language to your skill set will increase your
employability, but primarily with smaller companies and startups.

You can probably land a startup job in Berlin if you know Ruby or Python, but
it may not pay as well as a finance job in London where your Scala skills may
fetch a higher return.

Given this, I would qualify your desires for what kind of company or industry
you want to work in, and then choose based on that.

------
codegeek
I did a Poll about languages and web apps recently. This might give you some
insights.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5881965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5881965)

